# Diazepam



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Anybody use diazapam for sever IBS?Any good?Any side effects?Any problems coming off thenm if they are no use?thanks


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

HI JAMIE,DIAZAPAN IS THE SAME THING AS VALIUM AND I STARTED TAKING IT TO SLOW DOWN MY LOOSE STOOLS, BUT IT ONLY MADE ME DROWSY. IF YOU HAVE IBS-D THEN TRY Lomotil IT STUFFED ME UP RIGHT AWAY.GOOD LUCK!! KELLY


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hi Jamie,I have taken Diazepam for over 10 years. I started taking it before I developed IBS-D for panic/anxiety attacks and it worked wonderfully for me. I went off it very gradually under my doctors care and had no problem whatsoever. Then about a year ago, when my IBS was getting bad, I started having the panic attacks again, so I am back on diazepam again. Low dosage and I NEVER abuse it. It is generic valium. It does not make me sleepy or groggy or any of those things. It just helps my panic attacks. I don't know if it does anything for the IBS-D, but since I am less anxious, I guess that does help. Anyway, that's MY experience with diazepam. Everyone is different. If you don't like the results you get, tell your doctor. Good luck. Cindy


----------



## ibspeck (Oct 2, 2002)

I have IBS-C which was diagnosed in 1988. I suspect that I had it in my teens but no one could diagnose at that time. However the main symptom, apart from constipation was an inability to fall asleep. 5mg. diazepam pretty well solved the problem taken at bedtime each night for over 29 years. When I started having other symptoms (bloating & pain) in 1988, that's when I was diagnosed. When I asked my dr. what I could do the answer was nothing,, just live with it. I did investigation and found that diazepam had antispasmodic properties. So when I had pain/attack I took 5 mg. of diazepam and the symptoms disappeared after about 20 minutes. I found with experimentation that if I was having a bad attack/time I would take 5mg. at breakfast, lunch dinner and bedtime for a few days and it would stop the attack/symptoms completely. This has worked for me for over 14 years.It may or maynot work for you ( as everyone and their symptoms are person specific) but you asked about experience using it andd this is what I have found. Hope this helps. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## ibspeck (Oct 2, 2002)

This is a PS to the above info. I had no side effects, not sleepy or drowsy just no IBS symptoms.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i have started taking it when i am in spain at the moment. do u think 2mg before bed and in the morning is ok?


----------

